# Stubbling Made Easy! (Picture added)



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

I Have always hated stubbling my Power Hunter layout Blind when I set up for a hunt! To time consuming!! To make it faster, I got some straw from a farmer freind of mine, some zip ties, and my wife's cloths pins. Grab a handfull of straw, about 2-3 inches in circumfrence and about 16 inches in length, wrap a zip tie around and pull snug, insert the end of cloths pin that would go on the line and pull zip tie as tight as possible and cut off extra zip tie end. Now when you set up just fasten cloths pins to loops on your blind! I made about 30 bundles and it only took about a dozen to conceal my blind in less then a minute this morning!!!!!! And according to the geese in my freezer, it works well!!! 
Some of you may have already had this idea, I just thought I would share with others.

HAPPY HUNTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

I should add, this works really good with avery killer weed!!


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Great tip! I will have to give it a try this fall and let ya know my thoughts.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

could you post some pictures of your blind? like to see what it looks like.

thanks


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

Going out monday morning, will take pictures then.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

We have used that stubble system for a few years now. It works great in peas because peas are the same color everywhere. But we found when hunting a stubble field, it is better to use stubble from the field that you are hunting instead of bringing it along from home because coloration in stubble fields varies quite a bit and sometimes your blind will stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

Here is a picture from this morning. Half wheat stubble bundles half avery killer weed bundles, four geese down this morning!!


----------



## goosegrinder87 (Feb 1, 2008)

Not to rain on your parade but, I used this same method a few years ago and found the close pins broke making it a pain. To counter I started using hard plastic clips and haven't had the problem that I did with close pins. Just something to think about.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

goosegrinder87 said:


> Not to rain on your parade but, I used this same method a few years ago and found the close pins broke making it a pain. To counter I started using hard plastic clips and haven't had the problem that I did with close pins. Just something to think about.


I have used the bundles on clothes pins for quite a while too. The regular wood ones do break kind of easy...that is until I found the bamboo ones at wal mart. Geez are those thing TOUGH!! It was all I could do to actually break one by hand. They only cost about 45 cents more per hundred than the cheapo ones too! :thumb:


----------



## nemitz (Oct 18, 2005)

Any chance of you guys posting a pic of the clothespin with the stubble attached?


----------

